# Does my Yamaha receiver [model 2080] decode so I do not need to specify 5.1 on DVDs menus?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I suspect the answer is yes, but then I 'm wondering why have this question on all DVDs


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless the disk is programmed to send a surround track by default, it will default to sending stereo and you'll have to choose the surround track.

Doesn't matter whether the receiver can decode true 5.1 (the 2080 can) if the track the disk sends is only stereo.


----------

